# Driving question: Abu Dhabi to Dubai?



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

We are thinking we may end up moving to Abu Dhabi --- seems it that is where my wife may get a job... Ill be in Dubai Media City... can anyone shed some light on how painful that drive will be?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Should be ok, most people live in Dubai and commute to Abu Dhabi so you'll be going against the traffic flow. A lot of idiots in the road, but if you stay in the right-hand lanes, stick cruise control to 120 and put on some music, it can be a pleasant drive.

Doing the commute every day in the summer heat on a bicycle would be far more enjoyable than living in Lagos though, so you should be fine!


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

My husband and I live in Dubai and he works in Abu Dhabi. Hit and miss on how long it will take and I go with him one day a week to work in the office there. It is quite hair raising but you get used to it. He loves it, first time in years he has been able to work and get weekends off so having to commute during the week he sees as happy trade off!
Good luck!


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Should be ok, most people live in Dubai and commute to Abu Dhabi so you'll be going against the traffic flow. A lot of idiots in the road, but if you stay in the right-hand lanes, stick cruise control to 120 and put on some music, it can be a pleasant drive.
> 
> Doing the commute every day in the summer heat on a bicycle would be far more enjoyable than living in Lagos though, so you should be fine!



hahhha... yea, you right. 

would you happen to know if there are any laws or would I need a different visa for living there and commuting back? im guessing not, but realize my guessing isnt that good now a days.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No problem to live in Abu Dhabi and work in Dubai and vice versa. If your wife has an Abu Dhabi visa from her employer then you'll certainly have all bases covered but not a big issue if she doesn't.


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

Global Citizen said:


> We are thinking we may end up moving to Abu Dhabi --- seems it that is where my wife may get a job... Ill be in Dubai Media City... can anyone shed some light on how painful that drive will be?


Hi , it depends on where in Abu Dhabi and at what time. For example if you go around 8 a.m. you would get to the begining of the cornich afetr the Saadyat bridge in about 1 hr and 15min. Once you oit AbuDhbai, the traffic nighmare begins.

Cheers, A


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

cdnskier said:


> Hi , it depends on where in Abu Dhabi and at what time. For example if you go around 8 a.m. you would get to the begining of the cornich afetr the Saadyat bridge in about 1 hr and 15min. Once you oit AbuDhbai, the traffic nighmare begins.
> 
> Cheers, A


Hi,

For me, I catch the bus to Abu Dhabi because I feel it can be a stressful drive at times (especially depending on when you need to be there). I know a lot of regular fellow passengers on the Dubai to Abu Dhabi bus who do the same thing.

The Abu Dhabi traffic can be a bit of a nightmare if you just happen to arrive at the wrong time and need to get across town. 

It can be a long day, too. On Wednesday I had my first meeting in Abu Dhabi at 9am so I had to be on the 6am bus (obviously you have more flexibility in a car) and I didn't get back to Dubai til after 10pm. That said, you can work or have a snooze on the bus too...

Best,

Andrew


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

*thanks... but*



Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> For me, I catch the bus to Abu Dhabi because I feel it can be a stressful drive at times (especially depending on when you need to be there). I know a lot of regular fellow passengers on the Dubai to Abu Dhabi bus who do the same thing.
> 
> ...


It looks like ill be going the other way... living in Abu Dhabi but working in Dubai media city... any idea what the traffic is like going that direction? how much is the bus?


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Global Citizen said:


> It looks like ill be going the other way... living in Abu Dhabi but working in Dubai media city... any idea what the traffic is like going that direction? how much is the bus?


Hi, 

I believe it's AED 20 from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and AED 15 in reverse. There's more information on the RTA website.

Maybe you could try it and see what you think of the experience? Most people live in Dubai and commute to Abu Dhabi because of the cost so it's interesting to see the reverse situation.

Best, 

Andrew


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

*wow...*



Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe it's AED 20 from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and AED 15 in reverse. There's more information on the RTA website.
> 
> ...


so dubai is cheaper than abu dhabi? that is the opposite of what we have been reading/hearing from people in my wifes company ... haha...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Global Citizen said:


> so dubai is cheaper than abu dhabi? that is the opposite of what we have been reading/hearing from people in my wifes company ... haha...


Housing in Dubai is much cheaper than Abu Dhabi - there is a supply constraint in Abu Dhabi. If at all someone has a low rent in Abu Dhabi it is probably because of the fact that they have been in the same property for a long time. (I know someone who pays 30-40K per annum in central Abu Dhabi for a 1 bedroom - they have been living there for c. 10 years, and do all the maintenance themselves as the landlord does not do it - he would be happier to see them leave).

Also, Dubai has more options if you are socially active. That is the reason why more people stay in Dubai and commute to AD, and not the other way round.


----------



## kmjsos (Nov 6, 2010)

*Drive to Abu Dhabi*



Global Citizen said:


> We are thinking we may end up moving to Abu Dhabi --- seems it that is where my wife may get a job... Ill be in Dubai Media City... can anyone shed some light on how painful that drive will be?


Hi, I drive to Abu Dhabi every day and it is very tiring approx 1 1/2 hrs each way (dependant where you travel from and to)

The concentration required for the drive due to inconsiderate/stupid and dangerous drivers should not be underestimated.

Having said all that, I have it on good authority from several friends who live in Abu Dhabi that Dubai is 'the place to be'

If you could live in AD during the week and Dubai weekends then I think that would be the best solution, however if practicality dictates the drive or the move, be mindful of the expenses regarding your car, in the evaluation against the extra rent in AD.....probably balances out.

So living in AD would most probably be the sensible answer.

Never known for sensible, I live in Dubai and travel.

Best of luck with the decision

Best regards

Keith


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

kmjsos said:


> Hi, I drive to Abu Dhabi every day and it is very tiring approx 1 1/2 hrs each way (dependant where you travel from and to)
> 
> The concentration required for the drive due to inconsiderate/stupid and dangerous drivers should not be underestimated.
> 
> ...


thanks... the decision was easy... the wifes job comes with an apt (so cost of housing isnt an issue) and mine comes with an allowance... plus, she had the long commute in lagos, so i figure i should take the long commute in UAE ... its only fair after all 

i appreciate the info... i guess now, its time to start car shopping


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to live half way between the two and commute in to Bur Dubai - an hour's trip. My working hours were flexible so I'd time it to get to work by about 9 and it was pretty painless as I was going against the traffic and also had the sun on my back. As was suggested above, I'd stick it in cruise control and the drive would be painless. The main thing is that you're driving against the traffic which can be dense, especially in the evening; which seems to trigger some fairly hairy driving habits in people.

I found the drive once you cross the border into Dubai pretty boring and a real pain. It is improving all the time of course because they are finishing up the road works so there aren't so many coned off areas and abrupt lane changes.

I believe you should allow 45 mins for the highway bit and another 15-20 minutes at the DXB end. The AUH end all depends where you're starting from. Given your daily commute, you may want to think about living off island, somewhere near the airport although this would entail some 20 - 40 minute commute for your wife.


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I used to live half way between the two and commute in to Bur Dubai - an hour's trip. My working hours were flexible so I'd time it to get to work by about 9 and it was pretty painless as I was going against the traffic and also had the sun on my back. As was suggested above, I'd stick it in cruise control and the drive would be painless. The main thing is that you're driving against the traffic which can be dense, especially in the evening; which seems to trigger some fairly hairy driving habits in people.
> 
> I found the drive once you cross the border into Dubai pretty boring and a real pain. It is improving all the time of course because they are finishing up the road works so there aren't so many coned off areas and abrupt lane changes.
> 
> I believe you should allow 45 mins for the highway bit and another 15-20 minutes at the DXB end. The AUH end all depends where you're starting from. Given your daily commute, you may want to think about living off island, somewhere near the airport although this would entail some 20 - 40 minute commute for your wife.


i was hoping i would be going against traffic... thanks for the confirmation... now if i can just be lucky enough to avoid those speed cameras everyone talks about...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Global Citizen said:


> i was hoping i would be going against traffic... thanks for the confirmation... now if i can just be lucky enough to avoid those speed cameras everyone talks about...


Fat chance, there is one every 2 miles


----------

